# LeJos portable mit Eclipse



## Mr.Java (8. Feb 2015)

Hallo,

ich brauche für ein Projekt in meiner Schule umbedingt eine leJos(Java für den Mindstorms) portable Version, die mit dem Minstorms NXT läuft. Ich versuche seit einem halben Jahr vergeblich dies umzusetzen.:rtfm:
Von diesem Link habe ich die Anleitung
entwicklungsumgebung:lejosportable [phaenovum - Fachbereich IT/Robotik]

Ich würde mich freuen wenn mir jemand den fertigen Ordner zu verfügung stellen würde.

Schon Voraus möchte ich mich bedanken.

Ps. Das Programm sollte keine Admin Rechte brauchen.


----------



## Mr.Java (11. Feb 2015)

Mir kann auch einfach jemand erklären wie ich es machen soll aber das auf der Homepage geht leider nicht.


----------



## Ruzmanz (14. Feb 2015)

Habe schon 5 Jahre nichts mehr mit LeJos gemacht, aber um die Adminrechte kommst du nicht rum. Da du auf jeden Fall den NXT Treiber auf dem PC installieren musst. Aus deinem Beitrag geht nicht hervor, wo du hängst. Wird der NXT vom PC erkannt, läuft LeJos bereits, kannst du eigene Programme übermitteln / laden oder funktioniert nur die portable Eclipse version nicht?


----------

